
SARS-CoV-2 Cell Entry Is Blocked by a Clinically Proven Protease Inhibitor - gravelc
https://www.cell.com/cell/fulltext/S0092-8674(20)30229-4?rss=yes
======
penneyd
Cribbed from the Reddit thread but the tldr is that two drugs are needed to
stop infection, but only one is necessary to prevent spread, and it's a drug
we already have.

The other interesting take is that ACE2, the pathway the virus is using is
both inhibited by nicotine and expressed up to five times more in Asians which
could explain why smokers are under represented in the Chinese cases and why
there are so many infected in Asia.

